# Thin paint on Orcas easy to chip?



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

So I have a 2010 white/gold Orca and have noticed that the paint is really easily scratched or chipped. So much so I make sure the frame does not come into contact with any surfaces. The first scratch came when I leaned it on a wooden bench and the angled seatstay touched the wood and as I moved my bike, the wood literally gouged the paint off. Second chip was when I was adjusting my saddle and the wrench slipped out of my hand and bounced on the seatstay which resulted in two chips. Everytime this happens I see grey underneath the paint. Do owners of the clearcoat Orcas notice this too? Or isn't more of an issue with the all white Olympic Orcas? Is this just the drawbacks of having a really light frame, having a really thin layer of paint?

Thanks.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

2010 Orca in black/orange. Sorry to hear you're having a problem with the finish. I know there has been some stuff flung up on my bike but no chips in the clear coat. Does it seem like you can chip paint away with your fingernail around the chipped sections? Stranger things have happened, perhaps one of those calculated variables in the paintroom weren't quite right when they were spraying your frame. 
As per your question, no problems here.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

RK250 said:


> 2010 Orca in black/orange. Sorry to hear you're having a problem with the finish. I know there has been some stuff flung up on my bike but no chips in the clear coat. Does it seem like you can chip paint away with your fingernail around the chipped sections? Stranger things have happened, perhaps one of those calculated variables in the paintroom weren't quite right when they were spraying your frame.
> As per your question, no problems here.


Thanks for your input. It just seems like the clear coat on the frame is thinner than it should be. Perhaps with all the extra weight from the white paint, they put on less of a clear coat? I'd imagine a fully painted frame weighs more than one with just highlights and clear coat.

I'm afraid of using my fingernails as I don't want to make the problem worse. I have thought of using clear nail polish to cover them up and contacted Orbea USA about it so we'll see what they say.


----------

